# 501 replacement remote control



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

Anyone aware of any generic remotes which will work with the 501?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

If your old remote still works, the Pronto or any other programmable will work. If you use a generic, you won't get the PVR functions, only the normal remote buttons.

Pronto's are really cool, I picked up a model 1000 off Ebay for $170, best money I ever spent, I have all my equipment programmed in plus Macros for my Wife so all she has to do is push "Play DVD" and everything switches automatically. 

I also have all my local digital channels programmed in with a cool icon so all I have to do is push 1 button and the channel changes. No more 5 number channels or browsing to mess with (digital channels are 5 digit).


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

What happens when you don't have the original remote. My dog decided to see if it was edible... Please send reply to [email protected]


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

If you have a standard "blue button" remote, program the VCR mode to "222". In VCR mode, it will work the PVR functions on the 501. Otherwise, you need to buy a new one. DISH sells them directly @ 800-333-DISH (for about $49.99+S&H), or a dealer close to you may have one. I have a couple extra if you need one... for significantly less. I try to keep them in stock, just in case. Justin


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why is Dish selling these other type of remotes to replace the platinums and not just replacing the platinums with platinums?


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

As far as I know, they are selling Platinums to replace Platinums. The $49.99 price is for the UHF/Platinum remote (also the ones I have available).

But.. any old blue button remote will work the PVR functions if "222" is programmed in the VCR mode. So, if he has an old remote lying around, he doesn't need to buy a new platinum remote.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

Do the 501 platinum remotes also have ir capability for the 501 box. I was under the impression that the 501 received rf signals only. if there is such a capability, is it an either ir or uhf option? I imagine this option would be in one of the menu options.

Haven't had a chance yet to try it for myself. Ordered a 501. Installed it last Wed. Everything fine until the final software download. New one should be here tomorrow


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 19, 2002)

I've got one of the Sony learning remotes, it works great. The only catch is that you need the original to "teach" it.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sean_m _
> *Do the 501 platinum remotes also have ir capability for the 501 box. I was under the impression that the 501 received rf signals only. if there is such a capability, is it an either ir or uhf option? I imagine this option would be in one of the menu options.
> *


DISH UHF remotes send both UHF and IR signals to the receivers in SAT mode. The receiver picks up both signals. If it doesn't pick the signal up via IR, it still gets it via RF. There is not an option to choose one or the other.


----------

